
Man Puts Computer Through Hell by Installing Every Major Windows Upgrade - aceperry
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/guy-puts-his-computer-through-windows-upgrade-hell-by-installing-every-major-version
======
miles
The article is not coming up for me, but here's Google's cache:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:X5wnGE...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:X5wnGECDF7oJ:https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/guy-
puts-his-computer-through-windows-upgrade-hell-by-installing-every-major-
version)

a direct link to the video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH1BKPSGcxQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH1BKPSGcxQ)

and a link to the original 2011 experiment:

[https://rasteri.blogspot.com/2011/03/chain-of-fools-
upgradin...](https://rasteri.blogspot.com/2011/03/chain-of-fools-upgrading-
through-every.html)

------
demarq
"windows 10 was installed by simply leaving the room" lol

------
xiaoma
I'd say he put _himself_ through hell.

------
ccvannorman
When will the cruelty to machines stop?!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_jLpd-
_gdY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_jLpd-_gdY)

------
LordWinstanley
All I'm seeing is a headline and a still image of an installer dialogue box
???

